# I saw a video today



## dannyboy (Sep 12, 2015)

of eyes
that look into the darkness where promises
percolate into strife
and in the background I heard 
a sound not dissimilar 
to a baby's gurgle - except 
behind the mindless intent
there is not a search for language
rather
it is the abandonment of words -
a disregard for connection,
a wanton destruction for the sake
of constructed revenge  -

and the headless bodies they collect
and the blood they drink like milk from the breast
and the fear they seek to instill


is reminiscent of the horde of locust ferocious
as it feasts upon its own green infancy
towards oblivion

or the rabbit that breeds itself into destruction
and leaves behind wretched soil blown
into despair.


----------



## David... (Sep 12, 2015)

Pretty dark stuff here. Brings to mind the photo of the Syrian boy just before he died saying.

"I'm going to tell God everything."

The world is in a sad state of neglect.

David...


----------



## jenthepen (Sep 12, 2015)

All the more powerful for the restraint of emotion. The analogies at the end sum up the self-destructive futility of mindless ideology.


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 13, 2015)

thank you both.


----------



## Firemajic (Sep 26, 2015)

Danny, there is  commercial on TV that disturbs my soul.. it shows starving children, dying as their mothers hold them, helpless to save them... this is how your poem made me feel.. disturbed, helpless ..


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 27, 2015)

Yep there are some disturbing images and sometimes i shake my head at the lack of humanity we possess.


----------



## Mesafalcon (Sep 27, 2015)

Firemajic said:


> Danny, there is  commercial on TV that disturbs my soul.. it shows starving children, dying as their mothers hold them, helpless to save them... this is how your poem made me feel.. disturbed, helpless ..



this for some reason doesn't seem good...

dan, 

I like the way you start by using the word "of"


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 28, 2015)

thank you Mesafalcon


----------

